# Tour de Hood



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

Anyone going tomorrow morning? I'm there, supposedly the last year that it will be put on.


----------



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

Well, It was one of the better organized rides that I've done. 71 miles, 7600' of climbing. Hope they can work out a deal with the Forest Service to keep doing it. The second major climb nearly exhausted me, and the I had a mechanical failure that kept me out of my lowest gear for the last climb, but I made it. That's all I wanted to do was finish. I'm old-ish, slow-ish, and not a very fast climber. Strava route map below in case you want to tackle it on your own.

Bike Ride Profile | Tour de Hood 2014 near | Times and Records | Strava


----------

